# LGB Big Thunder Mountain Engine Noisy Motor



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

I have an LGB Big Thunder Mountain Engine. It recently developed a loud growling in the motor in 1 direction unfortunately it is to make the engine run forward. In reverse it is quiet as any other LGB engine. I do not want to mod the engine, except maybe replacing the motor with another original, or drop in replacement if absolutely necessary.

Are there any common fixes to repair this motor?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I suspect the gears are worn on your LGB Saddle Tank Porter, pull the bottom plate off and have a look.
You can get spare wheel sets below for the Porters made in Germany. (apparently the ones made in Korea are different).

http://www.allaboutlgb.com/lgb repair parts.html










Andrew


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

The gears on both the motor and axles are fine, and not worn. I pulled the axles off after pulling off the retaining wires and brake rigging, and powered the motor directly from a clean dc source. The engine has probably under 20 hours of run time if even that.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have had that issue with a brand new porter by LGB. 
I sent it in to LGB for repair years ago. 
Still had the noise when it was returned, and was never corrected to this daym and LGB refused to address these noise issues shortly after I had mine returned. 

I have 3 of these small engines that have noise in one direction.


----------

